# 1st Canadian Haunters Convention



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey guyz some of you may know that Canada held it's 1st major convention of it's time in May of this year... In St. Catharines Ontario Canada which is in the Niagara Region.

It was a great event and the start of something big for our Canadian Market! It was our 1st trade show and went very well for us we got to launch 2 of our own products as well showcase many of the different products we carry through our suppliers.

The Event was held May 7th to the 9th and offered many different venues, vendors, attractions, haunted tours as well as seminars/Make & Takes and guest speakers. Leonard Pickel was even on hand and was a real honor to meet him. As well TJ Mannarino from Universal studios.

I have many pics...I thought someone else out here, would have posted something but here ya go.... If you have any questions feel free to fire away lol....









This is my booth for NORTHERN SCREAMS PARTY STORE & ATTRACTIONS
www.northernscreamsfearstore.com
























I will keep more pics coming....


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

more pics....


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

more pics....


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

and more lol...


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

day 1 time to set up....


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

I have tons more all post some after...any ???'s or comets please fire away....We are in the process of planing or year 2 and I am on the Canadian Haunters comity and can fill you in on all the details....


----------



## Zombies R Us (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice pics NT. Wish I could have gone, unfortunately I was away at school. Where will the second convention be, same place or will it move around to different cities? Look forward to hearing more about plans for the next one.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

well so far it looks like it will be Fri. 13th May 2011 in Niagara Falls right down from the strip...but this could change....


----------



## DragonMasterX (Jul 17, 2010)

dude! nice! where was this? I'm soo checking out the next one!


----------

